# Two beautiful Selkirk Rex looking for a new home



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I have two gorgeous silver Selkirk Rex - one is 15 months straighthaired silver tabby and one is 2.5 years longhaired silver shaded curly girl looking for special new homes or a home who could take both girls.

Both are speyed and up to date with their vaccinations and in great health.

This is a heartwrenching decision but one I have had to make for them. Before being speyed both girls had become very unhappy in a multi cat breeding household. I have never bred the younger girl and the older girl has had one litter. They were becoming increasingly stressed so were separated from the others and did improve a bit but still were obviously not happy being a slave to their hormones. I have speyed them and although they have improved they are still not happy being integrated with the other cats in the house.

Having thought long and hard I feel it deeply unfair to keep them confined now they are happy cuddly neuters and so I have made the difficult decision they need their own special homes and families or one home where they can be together.

In view of why I have neutered them I would say a home with no existing cats or a non threatening male neuter would be best. It MUST be an indoor home this is non negotiable and new owner should be patient and quiet - in return the girls will give unconditional love - they have become total ankle bracelets since being speyed.

A rehome fee will be sought to cover their speying costs and ensure a committed home. The girls are ready now but the right home is the biggest priority.

More info and photos on my website - Boucles Selkirk Rex, Selkirk Rex Kittens, Selkirk Rex Cats


----------

